# Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke



## Ruti Island (11. November 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mich bisher nie groß für die maximale Bremskraft von Rollen interessiert, weil sie ja auch oftmals nicht mit angegeben ist. Jetzt hab ich mich allerdings nen bisschen eingelesen und frage mich wie das Verhältnis von maximaler Bremskraft der Rolle zur Tragkraft der Schnur gewählt werden soll.

Höhere Bremskraft?
Höhere Tragkraft der Schnur?
Beides ungefähr gleich?
Und was passiert wenn die maximale Bremskraft der Rolle überschritten wird? Gibt sie dann normal Schnur frei oder geht irgendwas kaputt?


----------



## MikeHawk (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Kann man ganz einfach beantworten.

Selbst bei der kleinsten Rolle liegt die Bremskraft meist deutlich über dem was die Rute und somit die Schnur überhaupt verkraftet.


Meine 2500er Stradic hat eine Bremskraft von 7 oder 9 kg.
Das schafft die stärkste Welsrute kaum....

Die Schnur hält ca. 4kg und mit ner normalen Spinne kannst du nichtmal ne 1,5L Wasserflasche anheben...


----------



## Vanner (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Und was passiert wenn die maximale Bremskraft der Rolle überschritten wird? Gibt sie dann normal Schnur frei oder geht irgendwas kaputt?



Wenn die max. Bremskraft überschritten ist dann gibt die Rolle wieder Schnur frei. 
 Voraussetzung natürlich das die anderen Komponenten das noch möglich machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Etwas zur Bremskraft bei einigen Rollen / Rollengrößen :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175435

Ein Video um zu sehen, was einigen Ruten aushalten:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow546EUfqHU


----------



## Ruti Island (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Ok, danke schon mal für die Antwort. Aber nehmen wir einfach mal an die Rute hält alles aus. Wie sieht es dann aus?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab mich bisher nie groß für die maximale Bremskraft von Rollen interessiert, weil sie ja auch oftmals nicht mit angegeben ist. Jetzt hab ich mich allerdings nen bisschen eingelesen und frage mich wie das Verhältnis von maximaler Bremskraft der Rolle zur Tragkraft der Schnur gewählt werden soll.
> 
> ...


 

 Hallo Nils,#h

 wenn du der Meinung bist z.B. eine Schnur mit 5 KG Tragkraft zu brauchen, dann sollte die max. Bremskraft der Rolle deutlich darüber liegen. Du fährst doch dein Auto auch nicht immer an der absoluten Drehzahlgrenze? |kopfkrat
 Ein Puffer sollte schon immer vorhanden sein.:m


----------



## Ruti Island (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Gut, dann hoffe ich, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Habe mir nämlich eine Sportex Black Pearl 2,40m 40g mit Shimano Aero 4000FA Spin (10kg Bremskraft) mit Shimano Power Pro 0,13 (8kg) in Gelb zugelegt.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Also ich weiss nicht ob ich euch da zustimmen kann |kopfkrat

ich bin nie so richtig in die Grenzbereiche gegangen, aber eigentlich gehe ich davon aus dass:

1. das schwächste Glied die Bremse sein sollte (eingestellt fast nie bis MAX)
2. wenn die Bremse am Ende ist und immer noch Schnur frei gibt und ich mit der Hand der Bremse "helfe" sollte irgendwann die Schnur reissen
3. die Rute soll in keinem Fall Brechen

Ausgewogen wäre demnach:
4-7 KG Bremskraft (durchschnittliche 2000-4000er Rolle)
5-9 KG Schnur
Ruten halten viel mehr aus als man ihnen zutraut

Oder für Wallertackle
Bremse 10-15KG
Schnur 20-40KG
Rute Kann schon mal brechen da wir hier am Belastungslimit aller Komponenten sind.

Z.B. hab ich ne Shimano Stradic4000 die (angeblich) 9kg Bremskraft hat, fürs Hecht und Zanderangeln habe ich da ne geflochtene mit Realer Tragkraft von 8-9kg, und ich habe die Bremse sehr weit zu aber nicht auf max (schätzungsweise 5-6 KG), und trotzdem macht mir ein Hecht 90+ in der Flucht die Bremse auf und die Rute ist mir noch nie gebrochen!

Befinde ich mich in einem Irrglauben oder in ner Parallellphysik?

;+


----------



## MikeHawk (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Ja tust du... die Bremse ist eig. immer das stärkste...

9kg hält keine Rute unter 300g wurfgewicht aus...damit dabei schnur von der Rolle geht müsstest du mit der Rutenspitze zum Fisch zeigen.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Hmm ist klar 9 kg wird verdammt heftig für ne "normale" spinnrute (siehe video weiter oben) aber wie gesagt ich glaub nicht dass meine stradic tatsächlich 9 kg hält, ich schätze eher so 6-7kg und soweit macht man sie ja nicht zu. Die meisten rollen bis grösse 4000 haben ne max drag von ca. 6 kg und das hält ne 60 oder 80g spinnrute auf jeden fall aus wenn sie was taugt.
Ich bleib dabei bei ner ausgewogenen kombo geht die bremse auf bevor die rute knackt


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Moinsen!
Das ist alles viel zu theoretisch. 
Ihr macht es Euch etwas zu einfach. 
Das Material wie Schnur, Snaps und Wirbel verschleißt. Schon der Knoten setzt fast immer die Tragkraft herunter. Dazu kommen dann noch Belastungen wie Wurffehler, Hänger, Scheuern an Hindernissen usw. .
Man weiß auch nie, wie gut die Haken sitzen. 
Von daher sollte man nie ans Maximum der Bremskraft und der Tragkraft des Tackles gehen. Gibt natürlich Ausnahmen, zB. wenn man mal im Drill voll gegenhalten muß. 
Je fester die Bremse eingestellt ist, umso schwerer läuft sie an. 
Bei weniger hochwertigen oder gepflegten Rollen, kann es zum Stottern und Ruckeln kommen. 
Wenn es die Umstände erlauben, wähle ich daher alle Komponenten immer ein, zwei Nummern stärker aus, als es theoretisch optimal wäre. 
Die Bremse stelle ich nach Gefühl ein, indem ich den Köder in einem Baum oder Zaun einhänge, und das Tackle belaste. 
Das ist dann nochmal ein finaler Zugtest. 
Die Einstellung sollte schon so weich sein, damit ein guter Zielfisch bei Fluchten und Kopfstößen Schnur nimmt, aber stark genug, um auch auf maximaler Distanz den Haken zu setzen. 
Ist halt Gefühls- und Erfahrungssache, dafür brauche ich keine Waage. 
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Die Bremse stelle ich nach Gefühl ein, indem ich den Köder in einem Baum oder Zaun einhänge, und das Tackle belaste.
> Das ist dann nochmal ein finaler Zugtest.
> i


So mach ichs auch - stelle die Bremse aber gerne so fest wie möglich, so leicht wie nötig ein.


----------



## tomsen83 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Beim GT-Fischen am Riff in der Klasse pe10-12wird die Rollenbremse mit der Rohrzange festgezurrt. Der limitierende Faktor ist die Physis des Anglers... ​


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

@ pike, eben darauf will ich hinaus, ich wähl die schnur immer stärker als die bremse oder zumindest stelle ich die bremse natürlich so ein dass bevor die Schnur reisst oder die rute bricht die bremse aufgeht, das ist ja schliesslich der sinn der bremse.
Nur so macht ja auch der baumtest sinn  
Aber selbst wenn die superdupershimanskibremse 9kg hält sollte der rest (schnur, snaps etc.) stärker gewählt werden.
Und nochmal eine rute sollte selbst bei geschlossener bremse nicht brechen!


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Nachtrag @TE mach dir trotzdem keine sorgen deine zusammenstellung passt da deine rolle hundertpro keine 10kg bremse hat, auch wenns drauf steht!
Und falls doch einfach oben genannten baumtest machen und die bremse korrekt einstellen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Nachtrag @TE mach dir trotzdem keine sorgen deine zusammenstellung passt da deine rolle hundertpro keine 10kg bremse hat, auch wenns drauf steht!
> *Und falls doch einfach oben genannten baumtest machen* und die bremse korrekt einstellen.


 



 Und was sagen die Grünen, wenn der Baum kippt?|kopfkrat


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Hmm hoffentlich nicht dem baum irgendwelche schmerzen andichten so ne sxxxxss diskussion ham wir schon


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Hmm hoffentlich nicht dem baum irgendwelche schmerzen andichten so ne sxxxxss diskussion ham wir schon


 

 Also einfach lernen, wie man vernünftig mit Angelgerät umgeht.:m


----------



## Ruti Island (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Das ist alles viel zu theoretisch.



War wirklich sehr theoretisch von mir gedacht. Aber mir ist jetzt erst richtig bewusst geworden, dass ja anscheinend die Rute das schwächste Stück in der Kombo ist und die anderen Überlegungen daher eh sinnlos sind.


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> War wirklich sehr theoretisch von mir gedacht. Aber mir ist jetzt erst richtig bewusst geworden, dass ja anscheinend die Rute das schwächste Stück in der Kombo ist und die anderen Überlegungen daher eh sinnlos sind.




Versuch mal die Schnur über die Rute abzureißen, bzw. bei geschlossener Bremse über die Rute Schnur über die Bremse laufen zu lassen. Wird nix.
Von daher kann man sich die Überlegungen bezüglich Bremskraft sparen - vorrausgesetzt die Ruten/ Rollenkombo passt. Natürlich hängt man keine 1000er Rolle an ne Wallerrute.

Bei mir is die Bremse immer so eingestellt, dass der Fisch jederzeit Schnur nehmen kann, sofern er möchte - Außer beim Waller.
So drill ich den Fisch zwar meistens recht platt. erspart mir aber oft Probleme wie ausschlitzen, abreißen aufgrund vorheriger Schnurbeschädigungen, aussteigen des Fischs, etc.

Gerade erstgenanntes haben viele sogenannte KArpfen"spezialisten" bei uns. Beschweren sich, dass so viele Fische "aussteigen", sieht man sie aber drillen springt der Karpfen wie ein Hecht. In Verbindung mit kelienn Haken führt das logischerweise rum Durchrutschen des Hakens im weichen Maul.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Meinst du du kriegst die Rute über die Schnur zerbrochen bei einer ausgewogenen kombo?

Edith:
Beispiel, 3000er rolle, spinnrute 20-70g WG und ner schnur mit realen 7kg Tragkraft


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Frage ist ernstgemeint  ich weiss es auch nicht, habs (noch) nicht ausprobiert


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Ich würde schätzen die bremse geht auf oder die schnur reisst wenn der knoten schlecht war


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Im Realverhältnis, also mit Montiertem Vorfach, etc.
Wird dir als erstes mit Sicherheit der Haken aufbiegen. Sofern das nich der Fall is, entweder das Vorfach Reißen oder der Knoten am Wirbel aufgehn.

aber ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass man sich im normalen Drill deswegen Gedanken machen muss. Wer so drillt, dass die Rute brechen (könnte) hat meiner Meinung nach nichtmehr alle. Wenn man doch bedenkt, dass bei ner dem Zielfisch angepassten Angelweise und einem gehakten Zielfisch doch das schwächste Glied in der Kette das Maul des Fisches ist - Waller mal wieder ausgenommen.

Edit:
Denke ich an meine Barschrute, bestückt mit ner dünnen geflochtenen, habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass bei geschlossener Bremse am ehesten die Rute brechen würde


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Einmal, beim Mefo- Pause machen, war Zugtest.
 Nicht ein Kilo kam an der Waage- Blinker an.
 Wir sind zu vorsichtig, das Zeug kann viel mehr.
 Habe gelernt.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Jo das ist alles richtig, ist auch ne total hypothetische frage, aber die Ausgangsfrage war ja was das schwächste Glied ist bzw. Sagt mikehawk dass 
"selbst bei der kleinsten Rolle liegt die bremskraft meist deutlich über dem was die Rute und somit die Schnur überhaupt verkraftet"

Und ich denke es ist genau umgekehrt also bevor die schnur reisst oder die rute bricht (bei einer ausgewogenen kombo) geht die bremse auf


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Im Realverhältnis, also mit Montiertem Vorfach, etc.
> Wird dir als erstes mit Sicherheit der Haken aufbiegen. Sofern das nich der Fall is, entweder das Vorfach Reißen oder der Knoten am Wirbel aufgehn.
> 
> aber ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass man sich im normalen Drill deswegen Gedanken machen muss. Wer so drillt, dass die Rute brechen (könnte) hat meiner Meinung nach nichtmehr alle. Wenn man doch bedenkt, dass bei ner dem Zielfisch angepassten Angelweise und einem gehakten Zielfisch doch das schwächste Glied in der Kette das Maul des Fisches ist - Waller mal wieder ausgenommen.
> ...



Was hast du für ne rolle drauf?


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

So langsam krieg ich lust es aus zu probieren


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ne rolle drauf?



8100er Black Arc


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 8100er Black Arc


Wetten die bremse geht auf bevor die rute bricht?  komm schon, trau dich


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Was noch garnicht gesagt wurde ist dass es auch auf den biegeradius ankommt, zu spitz = knack das ist klar


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Wetten die bremse geht auf bevor die rute bricht?  komm schon, trau dich




Für mich is die Frage unerheblich, was zuerst nachgibt. Das schwächste Glied in der Kette Fisch-Angler ist, gerade beim Barsch, das Maul. Brauch also keine 10000kg Bremskraft


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Ja klar hab ich doch schon gesagt ist alles rein hypothetisch
Aber interessieren würde es mich trotzdem


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Ja klar hab ich doch schon gesagt ist alles rein hypothetisch
> Aber interessieren würde es mich trotzdem



Dann brich du doch hypothetisch deine Rute ab :m


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Gleich bin ich soweit


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Und Nein sie bricht nicht 
 mal sehen ich hab noch ne olle rute rumliegen ich demk ich werd es die tage mal testen


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Tu es für die Wissenschaft! :q


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Yeah ich film es, das wird dann n youtube hit wenn mir n Stück der Rute aus dem Oberschenkel guckt


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Yeah ich film es, das wird dann n youtube hit wenn mir n Stück der Rute aus dem Oberschenkel guckt



#6
Schutzbrille nicht vergessen


----------



## WalKo (12. November 2014)

*AW: Verhältnis maximale Bremskraft Rolle zu Schnurstärke*

Glaubt nur was ihr selber gemessen habt.
Die angegebene Bremskraft mancher Rollen ist reine Fantasie und nur 1/3 von dem was angegeben ist.  Außerdem ist die auch von dem Füllungsstand der Spule abhängig. 
Auch bei viel weniger eingestellten Bremskraft als die Schnurtragkraft kann eine dünne Schnur in die unteren Lagen einschneiden und reißen bevor die Bremse überhaupt angesprochen hat.
Euro Diskussion ist also sehr theoretisch. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------

